# Labrador looking for a home



## Margot (Feb 3, 2009)

We have a labrador, we caleld him Moses, that is looking for a good home. We picked him up from the street and with a chip we traced the owner who said he was going to get him but only to take him to the vet to have him euthanised because he did not want him anymore. Typical.
The lab is lovely, he is 2,5 years old, has all papers (LOP for the breed but who cares), is lovely, gentle, playful, super friendly and simply a wonderful candidate for a new family member.
He limps on his front right leg because as a puppy he had broken his leg but the owner did not have it treated. It grew badly and now there is nothing that can be done, nevertheless the dog has a quality of life, he can walk, run, jump and play. On the website of the shelter he is currently in you can see some pictures and some movies with him:
Moses (labrador)

If you would like to give him a home, please contact: [email protected]
This is Association Bianca, in sesimbra, 30 kms south of Lisbon.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



Margot said:


> We have a labrador, we caleld him Moses, that is looking for a good home. We picked him up from the street and with a chip we traced the owner who said he was going to get him but only to take him to the vet to have him euthanised because he did not want him anymore. Typical.
> The lab is lovely, he is 2,5 years old, has all papers (LOP for the breed but who cares), is lovely, gentle, playful, super friendly and simply a wonderful candidate for a new family member.
> He limps on his front right leg because as a puppy he had broken his leg but the owner did not have it treated. It grew badly and now there is nothing that can be done, nevertheless the dog has a quality of life, he can walk, run, jump and play. On the website of the shelter he is currently in you can see some pictures and some movies with him:
> Moses (labrador)
> ...


Hi Margot

What a beautiful Dog. Sadly i am still in the UK but i hope you are able to help such a friendly dog.

Peterfc 666?


----------

